# Louisburg, NC - K08 Pretty Girl



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12591538

Franklin Co AS, K08, stray female








[/img]


----------



## yooperbug (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow she's stunning!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Here are 2 more pics of her. She is scheduled to be PTS on 12/18, she only has 4 days. Anyone? She needs


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

She's either laughing or sneezing!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Spoke to shelter....said she was reclaimed or adopted.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

She did come in with the male so probably reclaimed


----------

